
The galaxy cluster Abell 959 - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-09-galaxy-cluster-abell.html
======
ncmncm
I guess they have a Union regulation never to mention "plasma". "Hot gas" is
the closest they can get. Mentioning electrons is an advance: in the old days,
x-rays were proof positive of million-degree hot gas.

"Turbulence" in gas at hard-vacuum pressure is impossible. What they are
talking about is plasma fluid dynamics, charged particles in motion generating
fields that affect other particles at a distance, without collisions. Anyone
tackling that merits admiration.

